# ابشروا بانتخابات مزوره و مضروبه



## esambraveheart (27 سبتمبر 2011)

*ابشروا بانتخابات مزوره و مضروبه*
*لاختبار سلامة قاعدة البيانات و نزاهة من قاموا باعدادها..دخلت بالامس علي موقع اللجنة العليا للانتخابات
http://www.elections2011.eg/index.php/nid-lookup/
*
*و قمت بادخال بيانات بطاقة الرقم القومي لوالدي " و هو متوفي "..*
*النتيجه قنبله تصرخ بكم التزوير الذي ستكون عليه الانتخابات القادمه..*
*" فاسم والدي المتوفي موجود ..*
*في كشوف الناخبين"..*
*و بالقطع سيتم استغلال بياناته و بيانات غيره من المتوفين للتصويت لصالح الحصان الاسلامي الذي يتاهب لربح الانتخابات بكل الطرق المشروعة و الغير مشروعة*​


----------



## sparrow (28 سبتمبر 2011)

ايه الجديد في كده 
البلد من يومها وهي ماشيه بالتزوير والوسطه والكوسه 
والحجات دي عمرها ما هتتغير سوا بثورة او غيره 
لان دي حجات اخلاقيه 
ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## just girl (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*مصرنا فيها مرض أخلاقى موبوء منذ عقود وأزمان*

*ومهما يحاولوا يطهروا،، يغيرو،، الا انه الداء فيهم ادمان !!!!*


----------



## احلى ديانة (28 سبتمبر 2011)

ما طول عمرها البلد فيها تزوير والى اخترعة النظام السابق علشان يتحكم فى كل حاجة

والدلائل موجودة من زمان ولعبة الحزب الوطنى او الحزب الوثنى القديم لايمكن تنتهى فى يوم وليلة
كم التزوير على مدار اجيال لا يمكن ان تنتهى فى يوم وليلة

​


----------



## إسرافيل (28 سبتمبر 2011)

لا أدرى لماذا الحزب الوطنى صارت تضرب عليه الكئابة والظلمة وعموما إن ولى هذا النظام فستتبقى مشكلة الأحزاب الإسلامية ذات الفكر الدينى المشوه وطبعا إعتلائهم للحكم مصيبة تضر المسلمين قبل الأقباط وإذا انتهينا من هذه المشكلة أيضا فسيتبقى الجيش والذى لا تضمن قياداته كلها وتغيراته​


----------



## عبير الورد (28 سبتمبر 2011)

اتمنى لمصر الخير والبركه


----------



## zezza (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*الحمد لله نويت اقاطع انتخابات مجلس الشعب و الشورى حتى قبل ما حضرتك تقول على الموقف ده 
بلا وجع قلب ...ربنايستر على اللى جاى *


----------



## كرستينا كركر (29 سبتمبر 2011)

*يخرب بيتهم هو كله نصب فى نصب​​* *ربنا موجوووود​​*


----------



## esambraveheart (29 سبتمبر 2011)

zezza قال:


> *الحمد لله نويت اقاطع انتخابات مجلس الشعب و الشورى حتى قبل ما حضرتك تقول على الموقف ده *





zezza قال:


> *بلا وجع قلب ...ربنايستر على اللى جاى *


*غلط اختي..لانهم حايستغلوا صوتك لو قاطعتي الانتخابات و يضيفوه للمصوتين لصالح مرشحي الاخوان و السلفيين ..و احسن حمايه لصوتك الانتخابي من الاستغلال هو انك تستخدميه بنفسك ..ولو حا تدي صوتك لشعبان عبد الرحيم حتي لكنه حايكون افضل من ضمه للمصوتين لصالح مرشحي الاخوان و السلفيين .*​​​


----------



## esambraveheart (29 سبتمبر 2011)

عبير الورد قال:


> اتمنى لمصر الخير والبركه


*منين يا حسره حاييجي الخير و اللي جايين كلاب سعرانه عاوزه تنهش في لحم مصر و تستعبد شعبها باسم الدين ؟؟؟*
*لو الحدايه ممكن تحدف كتاكيت.. يبقي الخير ممكن ييجي لمصر و شعبها علي ايدين الاخوانجيه و السلفيين*​


----------



## esambraveheart (30 سبتمبر 2011)

فارقليط قال:


> لا أدرى لماذا الحزب الوطنى صارت تضرب عليه الكئابة والظلمة وعموما إن ولى هذا النظام فستتبقى مشكلة الأحزاب الإسلامية ذات الفكر الدينى المشوه وطبعا إعتلائهم للحكم مصيبة تضر المسلمين قبل الأقباط وإذا انتهينا من هذه المشكلة أيضا فسيتبقى الجيش والذى لا تضمن قياداته كلها وتغيراته​


*الحزب الوطني بشرفاؤه - و ليس بفاسديه - قائم و لو كره الكارهون ..و سنذيق اخوان الغبره و وفد الخيانه ..المرار..و لن نجعلهم يذوقوا طعم الراحة ابدا طالما شرفاء الحزب الوطني موجودين علي الساحه*
*و يكفي ان الحزب الوطني بكل من تبقي فيه من شرفاء - و هو بعد منحل بحكم المحكمة و في اضعف صوره - كابوس يقض مضاجعهم و عفريت يخيفهم و يرعبهم و يجعلهم يتبولون في مقاعدهم ...فما بالكم لو كان الحزب قائما و يعمل بكل قوته؟؟؟ *​


----------



## esambraveheart (30 سبتمبر 2011)

sparrow قال:


> ايه الجديد في كده
> البلد من يومها وهي ماشيه بالتزوير والوسطه والكوسه
> والحجات دي عمرها ما هتتغير سوا بثورة او غيره
> لان دي حجات اخلاقيه
> ربنا يرحمنا


*باختصار كده ..يعني الثورة فشلت و مافيش تغيير و لا يحزنون.. و التزوير و الفساد باقين كما هم لم و لن يتغيروا..*
*طب و كان ايه لازمتها بقي الثوره الفشنك دي اصلا ؟؟؟* ​​​​


----------



## esambraveheart (30 سبتمبر 2011)

sparrow قال:


> ايه الجديد في كده


*الجديد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*هذا هو الجديد :*
*" التزوير هذه المره سيكون حلالا و مباحا و لا غضاضة فيه *
*تزوير لا اعتراض عليه ..*
*لا من الشعب المتاسلم المتعصب ..*
*و لا من الحكومة الصوريه الشخشيخه..*
*و لا من المجلس الاعلي المتواطئ مع الاخوان و السلفيين.*​ 
*بل و سيكون تزويرا برضي القاعده العريضه من الشعب المسلم المتعصب " *
*لانه سيكون في نظر جهال الشعب المصري المسلم المتعصب*
*تزويرا لخدمة و نصرة دين الاسلام *
*و لتغليب القوى الاسلاميه علي خصومها من العلمانيين الكفره و النصارى..*
*و سيكون صناعه اخوانجيه سلفيه بتواطؤ من المجلس الاعمي للقوات المتاسلمه ...*
*و الشاطر ..اللي يعرف يمنعه و ينقذ البلد و مستقبلها من ايديهم*​​​​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 سبتمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *الحزب الوطني بشرفاؤه - و ليس بفاسديه - قائم و لو كره الكارهون ..**فما بالكم لو كان الحزب قائما و يعمل بكل قوته؟؟؟ *​



*هههههههههههههه هي عمر البلد هتتقدم طول ما الفلول فيها ؟؟؟؟ فلوسهم معاهم و نفوذهم موجود حتي في بورتو طره و الافكار القديمه الجامده هي من تحكم و السيد الي بياخد مرتب مليون لسه سيد و العبد الي بياخد 200 لسه موجود و عبد...حزبكم موجود و يعمل بكل قوته و نفوذه الي قدره عليه ربنا لعرقله الثوره و تفشيلها و معهم الاسلاميين المتحالفين مع كل واحد شويه عشان مصلحته*

*بقول ايه*

*مش ناقص غير جمال مبارك يجي يتربع علي الكرسي و يدلدل رجليه فوق دماغنا*

*قال الحزب مفكك قال*

*دا شغال الله ينور*

*سلام*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 سبتمبر 2011)

احلى ديانة قال:


> ما طول عمرها البلد فيها تزوير والى اخترعة النظام السابق علشان يتحكم فى كل حاجة
> 
> والدلائل موجودة من زمان ولعبة الحزب الوطنى او الحزب الوثنى القديم لايمكن تنتهى فى يوم وليلة
> كم التزوير على مدار اجيال لا يمكن ان تنتهى فى يوم وليلة
> ...



*مش الحزب و شرفائه لسه شغالين بكامل قوتهم زي الكابوس و منظمين صفوفهم زي الفل*

*يبقي ابشري و لو اعترضتي تبقي اخوانجيه بدقن كمان !!!!*​


----------



## white.angel (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*مصر غرقت فى الوحل .. درجةً ان مجرد ثوره خلعت رئيس .. لن تؤثر بها*
*نحتاج الى ثوره تخلع العقول .. تخلع القلوب .. وليس الاجساد*
*ولازلنا بالانتظار ... *​


----------



## esambraveheart (30 سبتمبر 2011)

white.angel قال:


> *مصر غرقت فى الوحل *​​​​


*و اي وحل ..كله الا المستنقع الاسلامي..لانه مع كل خطوه فيه تغوص ارجلنا  الاف الامتار*​


----------



## zama (30 سبتمبر 2011)

esambraveheart قال:


> *ابشروا بانتخابات مزوره و مضروبه*
> *لاختبار سلامة قاعدة البيانات و نزاهة من قاموا باعدادها..دخلت بالامس علي موقع اللجنة العليا للانتخابات
> http://www.elections2011.eg/index.php/nid-lookup/
> *
> ...



أ / عصام ، 

ربما يكون كلامك بأحتمالية التزوير شئ وارد ، 

لكن بحسب معلوماتي الشخصية ،

طبعاً حكومتنا المصرية زي ما حضرتك عارف إن مفيش دائرة إليكترونية موحدة بتربط بين 

كافة هيئات و مصالح الحكومة من خلال تقدير هيئة الإحصاء و المتابعة ، هذا التفكك 

الإليكتروني هينتج عنه الآتي : 

1- عدم التوافقية الزمنية للبيانات (( اللي مات مش هيظهر فوراً ، و اللي سافر مش هيظهر بردو فوراً )) ..

لو في كمبيوتر موحد بشبكة بين هيئات الحكومة ، كان الأسم اللي طلع له شهادة وفاة كان أتحذف أوتوماتيك ، لكن الدنيا بمصر ماشية لسه بالورق اللي بياخدوه من خلال مصالح الدولة " مصلحة التأمينات مثلاً لو شغله حر و خاص أو هيئة العمل الحكومي التابع له )) ، 

ربما يكون والد حضرتك متوفي حديثاً و لو كان أتوفي من فترة هيبئا كالعادة مفيش متابعة لصحة التقارير ..

*مثال لمسته بشكل غير مباشر *: قبل ما تتوحد بالداخلية شبكة المعلومات ، كانت في شخصيات كانت بتعمل محضر فقد لبطاقة الرقم القومي و تروح تطلع نسخة جديدة من 
محافظة تانية و المحافظات اللي كانت مرغوبة أو جاذبة للناس بالوقت دا كانت محافظة البحر الأحمر عشان الغردقة يبئا الراجل و هو داخل الغردقة الكمين لما يشوف صورة بطاقته يعتبره من سكان المدينة و ما يطالبوش بتصريح عمل أو بسند حجز بفندق كمبرر للدخول 
عشان المدينة متزيطش ، كان بردو الناس بتعمل نفس النظام مع محافظة جنوب سيناء عشان خاطر شرم الشيخ ..

==

بعدين أسمحلي يعني هنفترض فرضاً جدلاً إن هيبئا فيه رقابة علي الأنتخابات ، تفتكر هيزورا التصويت أزاي ؟؟ !! 

هيملوا الصناديق المتشمعة بالأصوات أزاي و الرقابة موجودة ؟؟ !!

، 

لو مفيش رقابة علي الأنتخابات تفتكر الحكومة المصرية هتكون محتاجة ورق عشان تزور ؟؟ !!

يعني مثلاً هتحتاج الورق عشان *التزوير يكون قانوني !!*   

==

خلاصة الكلام البلد دي عايزة تتفرمت ..


----------



## esambraveheart (30 سبتمبر 2011)

zama قال:


> *لكن بحسب معلوماتي الشخصية ،*​
> *طبعاً حكومتنا المصرية زي ما حضرتك عارف إن مفيش دائرة إليكترونية موحدة بتربط بين *​
> *كافة هيئات و مصالح الحكومة من خلال تقدير هيئة الإحصاء و المتابعة ، هذا التفكك *​
> *الإليكتروني هينتج عنه الآتي : *​
> *1- عدم التوافقية الزمنية للبيانات (( اللي مات مش هيظهر فوراً ، و اللي سافر مش هيظهر بردو فوراً )) ..*​


*يا استاذي هذا ليس تفكك الكتروني و لا هو اهمال غير مقصود او تخلف حضارى كما تظن بل هو " اهمال و تراخي متعمد بغرض تسهيل التزوير عندما تدعو الحاجة للتزوير "..و الدليل انه فور وفاة اي متوفي (في خلال 3 شهور بحد اقصي و هذا في حالة التاخير حتي) تفاجاء بان نصف مصالح و هيئات الدولة تعلم بوفاة المتوفي حتي و ان لم يبلغهم اهل المتوفي بوفاة المتوفي و تفاجاء ب :*
*1-وزارة المالية بكل هيئاتها و بالاخص مصلحة الضرائب يكون عندها علم بوفاة المتوفي..لان هذه الاخيرة تبداء فورا كالمشفاط الذي لا يرحم بمراسلة ورثة المتوفي و مطالبتهم بسداد ضريبة التركات..و الا الحجز علي التركة ككل.*
*2- جهة العمل عندها علم بوفاة المتوفي..لانها تبداء فورا بايقاف صرف الراتب الشهرى للمتوفي*
*3- ادارة المعاشات و التامينات الاجتماعيه يكون عندها علم بوفاة المتوفي..لانها تبداء فورا بايقاف صرف " اي " معاشات كان يصرفها المتوفي لو انه كان من ارباب المعاشات قبل الوفاة .*
*4- مصلحة الجوازات و وزارة الخارجيه يكون عندها علم بوفاة المتوفي..و لو مش مصدق حاول تجدد جواز سفر المتوفي لو معاك توكيل منه سابق علي الوفاه ..او في اي زياره او سفريه لك حاول تستخرج فيزا " مرافق " للمتوفي و شوف ايه اللي حايحصل لك .*​ 
*كل هذا الا يدل علي سرعة التواصل بين مكاتب وزارة الصحة و مصلحة الوفيات و بين هذه الهيئات الحكوميه و الذي بكل تاكيد يتم اليوم عن طريق شبكة معلومات و لا يستغرق اكثر من ساعات معدوده لتكون نصف اجهزة الدولة عندها علم بوفاة المتوفي ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*الاجراء الوحيد الذي يتاخر" عمدا " هو تعديل حالة هذا المتوفي في قاعدة البيانات الخاصة بمصلحة السجل المدني و هو ما يترتب عليه تسهيل التجاوزات و التزوير في اتجاهات عدة و بالاخص في استخراج اثبات شخصيه باسم المتوفي لتسهيل هروب احدهم خارج البلاد ..و في تضمين و ادراج اسم المتوفي عمدا في الكشوف الانتخابيه بغرض استغلال صوته الانتخابي لصالح احد المرشحين المستعدين للرش و التنقيط لربح الانتخابات باي وسيله ..و بالقطع هذا التراخي المتعمد يكون بقصد تسهيل التزوير لمن يدفع التكلفه ..و التي تكون تكلفه عاليه لطالبيها .. لكنها تكون تجارة مربحة للغاية للفاسدين الذين يملاون السجلات المدنية و جهاز الشرطه و النقابات المهنية*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 سبتمبر 2011)

قانون الانتخابات فى صالح الاخوان واليلطجية


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*يؤسفنى ما وصل اليه حواركم واسلوب تعاملكم مع بعض وكأن كل طرف يعتبر الاخر عدو يستحق الهجوم والجلد
تم حذف كل المشاركات العدائيه المسيئه الخاليه من روح المحبه المسيحيه وروح الاسره الواحده
وسيتم اعطاء الموضوع فرصه اخيره وان استمر الحال كما هو سيتم للاسف غلق الموضوع 
 سلام ونعمه​*


----------



## Alexander.t (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*كل اللى اعرفه 
ان المجلس العسكرى لما قال ان نتيجة الاستفتاء 77 
محدش قاله فين اللى يثبت :d
فمعتقدش ان الحكومه غبيه جدا عشان تغلط غلطه زى كده :d
ولو حضرتك دخلت على صفحة اسئله شائعه
هتلاقى اول سوال هو



س: استعلمت عن الرقم القومي لشخص متوفي وكانت النتيجة (موجود) في قاعدة بيانات الناخبين. ماذا أفعل؟
ج: لا يمكن التصويت في لجان الإقتراع إلا بعد تأكد رئيس اللجنة (عضو القضاء) من شخصية الناخب عن طريق التحقق من بطاقة الرقم القومي.
 والبيانات المدرجة في هذه القاعدة هي بيانات أولية وجاري تنقيتها بناء على  ما يرد من ملاحظات/طعون، ومن الجهات المعنية، وذلك حتى إشعار آخر من  اللجنة القضائية العليا للانتخابات. وعلى من لديه ملاحظات التقدم بشكوى من خلال هذا الموقع أو تقديم طلب بها إلى اللجنة المختصة بالمحكمة الابتدائية بالمحافظة  المذكورة ببطاقة الرقم القومي الخاصة بالمواطن حتى موعد أقصاه ١٥ سبتمبر  ٢٠١١، وفقاً لنص المادة ٥ مكرر من قانون مباشرة الحقوق السياسية.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


.فالتزوير مش هيكون علنى اؤى كده :d

*


----------



## esambraveheart (30 سبتمبر 2011)

> *ج: لا يمكن التصويت في لجان الإقتراع إلا بعد تأكد رئيس اللجنة (عضو القضاء) من شخصية الناخب عن طريق التحقق من بطاقة الرقم القومي*​



*هههههههه*
*بيفكروا الشعب المصرى ساذج قوى*
*و رئيس اللجنه ده بقي.. ممكن نضمن ضميره ازاي؟؟؟؟*​​


----------



## Alexander.t (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*والبيانات المدرجة في هذه القاعدة هي بيانات أولية وجاري تنقيتها بناء على  ما يرد من ملاحظات/طعون، ومن الجهات المعنية 
*


----------



## esambraveheart (30 سبتمبر 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *والبيانات المدرجة في هذه القاعدة هي بيانات أولية وجاري تنقيتها بناء على ما يرد من ملاحظات/طعون، ومن الجهات المعنية *


*و مين قال لك انهم حايلتفتوا للملاحظات او الطعون اللي سيادتك حاتقدمها ؟؟؟؟*
*الموضوع مش بالبساطه اللي انت متخيلها يا مينا ..و ساعة ماتقدم لهم طعن حايقولولك مش احنا اللي نحكم في الطعون .." روح المحكمه و ارفع دعوي بالطعن"..و ابقي قابلني لو المحاكم الاسلاميه الاخوانجيه التفتت للطعن او حتي حكمت فيه ..و يفضلوا يزهقوك و كل ماتروح محكمه تحكم لك بعدم الاختصاص و تحولك لدايره تانيه و الدايره التانيه تحولك لدايره غيرها عشان يجهدوك و يستنزفوا وقتك و مالك ( ما انت حاتكون بتصرف اتعاب محاماه كل هذا الوقت ) عشان تزهق و تستسلم و ما تكملش المشوار و تتنازل عن الطعن و الدعوى بكاملها .. و فيييييييين لما تاخد حكم ..تكون البلد ساعتها خربت و اولاد اولادك همه اللي حايستلموا صورة الحكم*​​​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 أكتوبر 2011)

*طيب .. انا شايفه ان الموضوع ابتدى ياخد شكل هجومى من كل الاطراف بدون داعى
وبما ان صاحب الموضوع مشكوراً وضح فكرته وقدم تنبيهه أعتقد اننا نكتفى لحد هنا من الموضوع
اسمحولى بغلقه 
سلام ونعمه​*


----------

